# the hot ditch



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

does anyone know if you can fish from shore at the hot ditch if so how do you get ther and do you catch fish there


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*uh ohh!*

 there ain't no fish in the hot ditch...hope ta test my new yak,by the new year...or get into TC's canoe...hope ta see ya there


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Hot ditch...
What is so special about that polluted suck hole?
Yeah...right.
TC


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Dang!*

I clicked on this thread and to the right is an ad link for free internet phone calls. 
http://www.inphonex.com/main/basic.php

Well....that just proves one thing....Hot Ditch must be one secretive place. Let me change that....it's one secretive place to all except the brilliant person who set up the keyword recognition features of Google. That "polluted suck hole" must seem like "drain" as in "money down the drain" to em.  
Sure hope he and the ad(ers) don't spill the beans bout that special place.


----------



## wag23455 (Sep 27, 2004)

Find Shipyard Road in Chesapeake, go to the end to the yacht repair yard. There is a ramp there.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

The hot ditch sucks. Chesapeake Yachts sucks too. They raised the drop fee from $5 to $10.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

erfisher said:


> The hot ditch sucks. Chesapeake Yachts sucks too. They raised the drop fee from $5 to $10.


have they manned the ramp,or do you have to still slip the fee under the door?

every time I went there in the winter,no body was there,,...except that huge rotweiller,so I slipped cash under the door


----------



## Capt. Kim CG Ret (Sep 27, 2004)

*Why go to Chesapeake Yachts*

Chesapeake provides a free launch ramp at both the Great Bridge Locks and the Gilmerton Bridge. The locks are about a fifteen minute boat ride and the Gilmerton is almost across the Elizabeth River. This time of year, parking space is not a problem and unlike the VABCH ramp at the Lesner, they are free.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

*Chesapeake Yachts / Hot Ditch*

There's a box by the ramp. Name, licence number, 10 bucks to launch, 5 bucks for parking another car. No, there's no place to fish from shore at the hot ditch unless you can wade Deep Creek.


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

*Hot Ditch*

the boat ramp is 10.00 at chesapeake yachts. Access to the hot ditch is only by boat.


----------



## wag23455 (Sep 27, 2004)

You're mistaken regarding shore fishing the Hot Ditch. The secret cove up from the Ches Yacht launch site offers a degree of shore fishing. There are BBQ pits around the shoreline. How to get there is another story. I've never tried, since I've always been in a boat. A buddy of mine said he used to frequent their as a kid, fishing from shore and doing the Sunday afternoon excursion w/ his folks.


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

*hot ditch*

I think during low tide you can walk along the shoreline, but during high tide you would have to wade chest deep.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

eamakatu said:


> I think during low tide you can walk along the shoreline, but during high tide you would have to wade chest deep.



One word....*sludge*

High tide or low.....one would still be wading chest deep.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

My advice is to wear some boots, and walk the trail through the woods. There are only a couple of spots where the boots will come in handy. Last time I was there, someone had dropped a few logs across the areas with standing water. Definately stick close to the river bank, as the standing water extends further inland. If you pack light, you will be at the Cove fishing in about 20 minutes.


----------

